# Reloading Startup



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting into reloading. Mainly wanting to make my own sub sonic 308 rounds. I'll be loading rounds for 25-06 270 short mag, 257 weatherby, 300 mag 300 blk out
Any tips? I have no idea about anything so I figured I'd come to best place available for info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I reload subsonic .308, 300 Blackout, and .44 special.

I copied and pasted this from an earlier post I made on another on another board about reloading .300 blackout. Some links may have expired.

Start with a single stage kit like a RCBS kit. Cabela's has them on sale for $289 with a $50 rebate and $5 flat rate shipping. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/RCBS-...it/1324071.uts

MidwayUSA often has coupons on non sale items . 
http://www.midwayusa.com/features/newcustomervat

Calipers to measure case overall length (COAL)http://www.midwayusa.com/product/60...aliper-6-stainless-steel?cm_vc=ProductFinding

case gauge . Don't get a Wilson, get a Sheridan. 
http://www.sheridanengineering.com/index-1.htm

You will need dies and a shell holder. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/26...r-crimp-300-aac-blackout?cm_vc=ProductFinding
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/79...gton-204-ruger-223-remington?cm_vc=sugv797095

Case lube. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/438512/hornady-one-shot-case-lube-5-oz-aerosol

Extra Case trays: frankford arsenal #2 perfect fit
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/21...rfect-fit-reloading-tray?cm_vc=ProductFinding

You will want to clean your brass. 
Tumbler, media sorter, media (corncobs), polish.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/103614/rcbs-vibratory-case-tumbler-110-volt
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/176956/rcbs-rotary-case-and-media-separator?cm_vc=sugv176956
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2124198878/frankford-arsenal-brass-case-polish?cm_vc=sugv2124198878
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/21...-cleaning-media-corn-cob?cm_vc=ProductFinding

Bullet puller for recovering mistakes
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/215517/frankford-arsenal-impact-bullet-puller?cm_vc=ProductFinding

Components: cases already formed. Small rifle primers, powder, bullets.
Primer: any small rifle primer
Powder: Accurate 1680 for subsonics. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2183347686/accurate-1680-smokeless-powder?cm_vc=ProductFinding
Bullets: I use 220g Sierra match kings.

It is an addictive hobby, much like NFA. Eventually you will want be wanting 
- a chronograph. I recommend ProChrono. USA made for $90. http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/11...-chronograph?gclid=CJOSl6XgjMMCFcFzMgodSjgAzA
- electronic powder dispenser
- progressive press such as a Dillon 650

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow!! I guess I was right about coming to the right place for advise! Thanks, now I have a lot to read and study..... I really appreciate the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Get several manuals and follow directions. If the load isnt listed its not safe for you. Get some experience under your belt before making any subs. You can damage modern firearms.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

T_rout said:


> Wow!! I guess I was right about coming to the right place for advise! Thanks, now I have a lot to read and study..... I really appreciate the info!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you buy the RCBS kit it comes with the Speer reloading manual which is a great book for a beginning reloader.

Post if you need any help. There are a lot of reloaders on this Forum.

Recognize what I posted was relevant for .300 Blackout which uses a case similar for .223.

.308 will need different case holders, dies, large rifle primers, etc.

If you decide to go all out with a progressive press & want advice just ask. I mainly reload on a Dillon 650.

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good advice above--I would recommend that before you buy any equipment, you buy , read, and digest a couple or 3 good reloading manuals, for the "How-To" info. Lyman, Speer, Hornaday Sierra come to mind. If they contradict, go to a forum like this or "Handloaders Bench" for clarification. And by no means let anyone talk you into starting with anything other than a single-stage press! RFA's list above is spot on, other than I am not familiar that powder (I don't load subsonic anything except possibly some cast loads). And you don't have to buy the whole bill of goods at one setting--reading/ studying per above will clue you in. Good luck, have SAFE fun!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Great write up RFA. :cheers:


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*All of the above*

Plus safety glasses. Not optional.
More manuals, as already mentioned, are always good. I try to cross reference the bullet maker's and the powder maker's manuals to make sure I'm not going into unchartered territory.
Don't try to make a 7mm Mauser load into a 7mmSTW load. The temptation is there.
Good luck and keep us posted, it is a very worthy endeavor.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I reload subsonic .308, 300 Blackout, and .44 special.
> 
> Components: cases already formed. Small rifle primers, powder, bullets.
> Primer: any small rifle primer
> ...


Great advice. Hate to hijack but do you have more info on .308 subsonic? Everything I found has the muzzle energy of a 9mm.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Viking48 said:


> Great advice. Hate to hijack but do you have more info on .308 subsonic? Everything I found has the muzzle energy of a 9mm.


I use trailboss powder and either 180 or 220 rn bullets. Never tried the other powders. Never cared about the muzzzle energy. I want them quite.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> Great advice. Hate to hijack but do you have more info on .308 subsonic? Everything I found has the muzzle energy of a 9mm.


To keep it subsonic the bullet has to travel less than 1100 feet per second

Energy = Mass ( bullet weight) times Velocity squared.

Velocity squared is the big factor.

That is why a little 55grain .223 traveling 3000 FPS has so dang much Energy

Sooooooo, you are going to wind up with 9mm or .38 special energy levels with a 180g bullet traveling 1050 fps.

That's why you want to shoot the heaviest bullet your rifling can stabilize.
1:10 rifling can stabilize 220 grain bullets,

1:12 is limited to 180 grain RN in my rifle.

My .308 rifle originally was designed to accurately spit out 168g Sierra match kings, so 180grain round nose at 1050fps is all it can stabilize.

To reload subsonic .308 I use 15 grains of Trail Boss powder and Hornady 180 gn round nose bullets. COAL is 2.65"

Shot in an integrally suppressed FN patrol bolt. It will be different with a screw on silencer.

I should have changed the barrel to 1:10 before I had Johns Guns suppress it.

I hunt hogs at night with NV and a integrally suppressed .308.

I only go for brain shots which are 50 yards or less.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There is a good thread on a page down or so about 300blk and 308 sub rounds. Personally, I shoot 220grain Sierra pro hunter RN over 13.7 grains of Trailboss, magnum primer. Makes less noise than a good pellet gun when shot through my can.

I reload 308 supers and subs, 300blk subs, 300 Wby mag, 243 supers and have the gear to load a few more but mostly I shoot subs which is why I started reloading in the first place.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bird, 
Why do you select round nose bullet? is there any advantage over spitzer nose?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

mas, the reason I went with RN's for my 308 subs is to try to maximize the impact of a big slow bullet. The idea being that the fat tip of the round nose will transfer more energy and hopefully make a bigger hole than the spitzer point just poking a pencil hole. Some choose to use match grade bullets because of the thin jackets hoping to get expansion. Turns out, neither bullet will expand and they actually do terminal damage by tumbling on impact. Accuracy isn't an issue since you are really limited to about 80 yds with sub rounds. The other reason is that Sierra 30 cal 220 Pro Hunter RN's are a lot cheaper than Sierra 220 Match Kings.

For my 300blk, I use 220SMK's only because I worked up (technically worked down) a sub load with the Match Kings before I finished working one with the RN's. I have found that the 300blk load is very sensitive to case pressure to get consistent velocities and accuracy. I just haven't spent the time loading the RN's to find what works for me. Some find the round nose bullets don't feed consistently in the 300blk but I haven't had any feeding issues using the Sierra round nose bullets.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

To the OP. There are enough reloaders here on 2cool that I'm certain one in your area would let you look over their shoulder for a few rounds at the loading bench. Even give you a chance to pull the handle on a round or two. Metallic (or shotshell) reloading is one of those things that become simplified when experiencing it "hands on". Youtube vids are helpful too but nothing like seeing, trying for yourself. As mentioned until you get familiar with the process , stay within the data supplied by a few good manuals. Safety and focus are extremely important....good luck.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well said, pg542. Of course, I am somewhat of an amateur myself, since I only started loading in the late "50's. Believe I have helped a few get started and on their own through the years. Lot of fun for me to "watch the light begin to shine" so to speak. Not so when they know more than me after one session (in their opinion!)


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

mas360 said:


> Bird,
> Why do you select round nose bullet? is there any advantage over spitzer nose?


From the research i've done the round nose is preferred for its feeding, its expansion, and its subsonic flight characteristics.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We have the RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme kit in stock. IMHO it's the best value out there.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Lezz Go said:


> We have the RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme kit in stock. IMHO it's the best value out there.


Buy from Big Guy's Shooting Supplies with confidence.

I have bought a lot of powder, primers, birdshot and a nice HK VP9 from him. 
His prices are very competitive and has a lot of merchandise in stock.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Bird,
> Why do you select round nose bullet? is there any advantage over spitzer nose?


IMO, no advantage round nose or spitzer. You will get zero expansion, just deformation.

The exception is Lehigh Defense bullets designed for subsonic expansion. But they are expensive. I have a few boxes, about $75 for fifty.

I shoot 180 grain Hornady round nose in .308 because it is the heaviest bullet my rifle will stabilize at subsonic speeds.

I shoot 220 grain boat tail hollow point ( spitzer type) Sierra match kings in .300 blackout because they are a heavy bullet my rifle will stabilize.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> IMO, no advantage round nose or spitzer. You will get zero expansion, just deformation.
> 
> The exception is Lehigh Defense bullets designed for subsonic expansion. But they are expensive. I have a few boxes, about $75 for fifty.
> 
> ...


RFA- good point I forgot to mention. My 308 has a 1:10 twist so will easily stabilize the 220 grain pills. Lots of 308's have 1:12 twist and won't stabilize the 220's so you'll have to shoot the 180's. My 300blk has 1:8 twist and will stabilize the 220's as well. Some of the 300blk's have 1:7 which is even better, especially if you have an SBR.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the info. I've been extremely busy with work so I haven't had time to sit down and look over all the info but I will. Thanks again I appreciate all the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

My 308 has a 1:11 twist. Out of all the factory loads I've shot it groups the best with 180 grain, which is the heaviest bullet I've bought.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas1894 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Reloading info*

I also have begun to reload and found this gentleman who sells cast bullets. You may run accross a need to load for 30-30, 32ws, or 25-06 etc, and wish to use a cast instead of factory.

Daniel is in Montana and here is his website.
http://bullshop.weebly.com/index.html

Tell him texas1894 sent you.

Andy


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

I vote for getting a Lee turret press, they are only $95 at Cabelas and hold 4 dies at a time, no readjusting. An extra turret is like $13 and 4 more, you could have 8 dies set and save lots of adjusting going from task to task and caliber to caliber. That will save lots of time and keep things consistent and that's an economical press with good reviews.


----------

